# Long trips?



## Bob512 (Dec 8, 2017)

am I missing something? New driver? In the last few weeks as I was heading home I took one last trip. Both were Airport runs over 50 miles. I would love a warning on these trips. One resulted in a family reservation cancellation. I thought a long trip warning was supposed to be posted.


----------



## kevink (Apr 18, 2016)

You should get a long trip notification, though it doesn't go by miles. Tt is triggered by the estimated time of the trip - anything 45 minutes or more in my market.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Bob512 said:


> am I missing something? New driver? In the last few weeks as I was heading home I took one last trip. Both were Airport runs over 50 miles. I would love a warning on these trips. One resulted in a family reservation cancellation. I thought a long trip warning was supposed to be posted.


It's ok to deny a trip


----------



## chitown73 (Jul 18, 2017)

I'm not sure op the OP's market but I know that in my area (Chicago) Uber and Lyft both have a habit of underestimating the travel times of both pickup and trip times. I honestly believe that they do this intentionally. I could be sitting in a traffic jam with traffic moving 5mph and Uber will tell the pax that I'm going to arrive in 3 mins when it's really going to be at least 15 mins.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Bob512 said:


> am I missing something? New driver? In the last few weeks as I was heading home I took one last trip. Both were Airport runs over 50 miles. I would love a warning on these trips. One resulted in a family reservation cancellation. I thought a long trip warning was supposed to be posted.


You can ALWAYS cancel a trip if you aren't able to do 50+ miles in a direction that is totally out of the way. Uber should have given a heads up - they are supposed to give a "45 +minute trip" or "60+ minute trip" warning yet sometimes they don't....they can be SO obnoxious sometimes.

If you're unable to do a trip after sliding "start trip" over and finding out how far out of the way a trip will take you, just tell the rider you're not able to complete the ride and cancel it immediately before moving your car an inch. Tell them Uber is supposed to give drivers a heads up for rides that are long (distance and/or time-wise) and since you didn't get the heads up from Uber when the ride request came through, you weren't aware of the fact that this was a long trip. That's all on Uber, not you.

When this happens to me, I explain that Uber doesn't tell drivers the destination address of a trip until we start the ride. I'll cancel the trip at no cost to the rider so they can order another one. If a rider is annoyed, that's Uber's fault for not allowing drivers to have all of the information about a trip's destination before the rider is in the car. I don't and won't feel guilty about not wanting to drive 60+ miles in the opposite direction of where I need to be - we're independent contractors and are allowed to decide what trips we will and won't do.

*Never* feel like you have to do any trip you're not comfortable doing, and never feel guilty for needing to cancel a trip, especially when Uber didn't give you a warning about it being a long ride. That's all on Uber and no driver should take the blame for Uber's shitty business practices or crappy app.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Most of the time Im eager to take a long ride, especially when it brings me home. For the trips that take me away from home and where I will have to come home empty, I wont do an X, but for XL, I will . 

But at the end of a 12 hour day, 3 hours from Ft Myers to Miami, and back, (empty) is, too much for an old fart like me. 

FYI, the app always has given me a heads up so I can call the rider for details


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

Julescase said:


> *Never* feel like you have to do any trip you're not comfortable doing, and never feel guilty for needing to cancel a trip, especially when Uber didn't give you a warning about it being a long ride. That's all on Uber and no driver should take the blame for Uber's shitty business practices or crappy app.


*Unless* the reason you feel uncomfortable is the passenger's service animal. Permanent immediate deactivation for cancelling one of these. You cannot feel uncomfortable about the destination either. Uber and Lyft frowns on this and it is illegal some places.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

jlong105 said:


> *Unless* the reason you feel uncomfortable is the passenger's service animal. Permanent immediate deactivation for cancelling one of these. You cannot feel uncomfortable about the destination either. Uber and Lyft frowns on this and it is illegal some places.


Well any of the discriminatory factors (race, religion, disability, etc) would be a potential problem, but I think Jules meant a trip you're uncomfortable doing for a non discriminatory reason. (Distance, time it will take due to traffic, going the wrong direction, pax is being a complete ass or threatening you, etc). Those you shouldn't feel bad about canceling.

Good point in clarifying though. Sometimes people take statements like that too literally. "We reserve the right to refuse service to anyone" is a great example of that. There are people who actually believe that's true, when we well know it's not (any of the protected classes can't be refused service based on their protected classes). The people who originally said it, didn't intend it to mean for discriminatory reasons, they really just meant that if you were acting a fool, they didn't need to wait until you actually broke something, or assaulted someone to have a reason to refuse you, they were just going to boot you simply for acting a fool. It's gotten to the point though that some morons actually think that a business can literally refuse service for "any" reason.

So, I do get why you wanted to clarify, and it's good that you have, but I also don't think Jules meant any of the discriminatory reasons either.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Ah, the curse of the "last trip". As Jules said, refuse the trip but _put it on Uber_. " Oh.. I'm sorry. I cannot do this long trip because I have to pickup my child from practice/go on a date/take my roast out of the crockpot...". Whatever. 99% of riders will understand and you will probably educate a few that we do not see the destination prior to starting the trip. Just make it _crystal clear_ it is a time thing and you are not discriminating based on destination or their service dog or something. Having a dashcam will help here against liars.

One of the only real perks of this gig is the whole "work when you want". You are not an employee. Don't fall into the trap of acting like one. Also, if you haven't used up your destination filters, put yours on with a destination and time if you have a commitment later on and are winding down.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

jlong105 said:


> *Unless* the reason you feel uncomfortable is the passenger's service animal. Permanent immediate deactivation for cancelling one of these. You cannot feel uncomfortable about the destination either. Uber and Lyft frowns on this and it is illegal some places.


I was referring to *long trips;* I thought I made that clear in my comment but my apologies if I didn't.


----------



## Dixon (Jan 23, 2017)

Julescase said:


> You can ALWAYS cancel a trip if you aren't able to do 50+ miles in a direction that is totally out of the way. Uber should have given a heads up - they are supposed to give a "45 +minute trip" or "60+ minute trip" warning yet sometimes they don't....they can be SO obnoxious sometimes.
> 
> If you're unable to do a trip after sliding "start trip" over and finding out how far out of the way a trip will take you, just tell the rider you're not able to complete the ride and cancel it immediately before moving your car an inch. Tell them Uber is supposed to give drivers a heads up for rides that are long (distance and/or time-wise) and since you didn't get the heads up from Uber when the ride request came through, you weren't aware of the fact that this was a long trip. That's all on Uber, not you.
> 
> ...


I cancel trip after start at least one or two times a day. I always apologize and said it won't be charged and someone else will come. So far i hasn't got any complaints YET


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

Honestly the trip warning needs to be 30 minutes or longer


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

FXService said:


> Honestly the trip warning needs to be 30 minutes or longer


I'd like the warning for 30 minute trips too. I'd then reject anything that wasn't a long trip

I'd also like to see a warning for the really long trips,, 2 hours or more. I like the Fort Myers to Miami trips most of the time, but not at the end of the day. 3 hours across tha state and 3 hours back is more than I want to do at the end of an 8 hour day


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

oldfart said:


> Most of the time Im eager to take a long ride, especially when it brings me home. For the trips that take me away from home and where I will have to come home empty, I wont do an X, but for XL, I will .
> 
> But at the end of a 12 hour day, 3 hours from Ft Myers to Miami, and back, (empty) is, too much for an old fart like me.
> 
> FYI, the app always has given me a heads up so I can call the rider for details


You can't always get what you want especially in this gig.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> You can't always get what you want especially in this gig.


understood...

You can't always get what you want especially in this gig. or in this life either


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

oldfart said:


> understood...
> 
> You can't always get what you want especially in this gig. or in this life either


You can't always get what you want especially in this gig, or in this life, or when that's what she said.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Dropking said:


> You can't always get what you want especially in this gig, or in this life, or when that's what she said.


Someone should remind Uber...

"No, you can't always get what you want...
You can't always get what you want...
You can't always get what you want...
But if you try sometime you find...
You get what you need..."


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Two comments 

1) I would like long trips indicated to be 30, 45, 60 minutes or longer.

2) I live about 35 miles nw of downtown Chicago. If in the downtown area, I will accept long trips heading north or west but depending on how long I have been driving, maybe not south. I would like to see the long trip notification to be something like 45 minutes, west or 60 minutes northwest.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

oldfart said:


> I'd like the warning for 30 minute trips too. I'd then reject anything that wasn't a long trip
> 
> I'd also like to see a warning for the really long trips,, 2 hours or more. I like the Fort Myers to Miami trips most of the time, but not at the end of the day. 3 hours across tha state and 3 hours back is more than I want to do at the end of an 8 hour day


I have received 2 Ride pings without the alert that the ride was going to be 45 minutes or "long ride". The last one caught me by surprise and the ride ended 2 states away. Another one of life's surprise adventures. Go figure.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Unleaded said:


> I have received 2 Ride pings without the alert that the ride was going to be 45 minutes or "long ride". The last one caught me by surprise and the ride ended 2 states away. Another one of life's surprise adventures. Go figure.


Curious where they started and ended


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> Curious where they started and ended


NJ to CT


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Unleaded said:


> NJ to CT


Mine was Indianapolis to Champaign illinois...never again


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> Mine was Indianapolis to Champaign illinois...never again


Since we don't know the rider's destination until they are in our vehicles and you "start trip", would you really have the heart to tell them that they will have to get out and order another driver and take a chance of getting a 1 star rating? I doubt it. But some do. We do what we must. Every encounter is a learning experience.



Juggalo9er said:


> Curious where they started and ended


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Unleaded said:


> Since we don't know the rider's destination until they are in our vehicles and you "start trip", would you really have the heart to tell them that they will have to get out and order another driver and take a chance of getting a 1 star rating? I doubt it. But some do. We do what we must. Every encounter is a learning experience.


I know once I ask... the fact that they are in the car means nothing
..I do not drive for any charity other than my own


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> I know once I ask... the fact that they are in the car means nothing
> ..I do not drive for any charity other than my own


I have had 8 such "surprise" trips, but I made the most of every one and considered each one as still another challenge and adventure "with benefits". The trip-end income, the driver-rider interaction, the experience, the reciprocal showing of appreciation and the resulting generous tips made it all worthwhile. I (speaking for myself) drive to serve.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Unleaded said:


> I have had 8 such "surprise" trips, but I made the most of every one and considered each one as still another challenge and adventure "with benefits". The trip-end income, the driver-rider interaction, the experience, the reciprocal showing of appreciation and the resulting generous tip made it all worthwhile. I (speaking for myself) drive to serve.


I have never been tipped on one..... i average a tip 2/7 trips


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> I have never been tipped on one..... i average a tip 2/7 trips


Sorry to hear that. In my daily experience, tips both through the app and through free will trip end gifts are both welcome and plentiful. Comes in handy for breakfast, lunch and mid-afternoon snack.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

Long trips are all I try to do. I use the DF on both apps and set them to an hour north, and wait. Once I get my ride I do the same thing back. I usually make 30 min for 45-55 minute rides plus I get 45-50 mpg and its less wear and tear on the interior and the body.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Mr Sensitive said:


> Long trips are all I try to do. I use the DF on both apps and set them to an hour north, and wait. Once I get my ride I do the same thing back. I usually make 30 min for 45-55 minute rides plus I get 45-50 mpg and its less wear and tear on the interior and the body.


Out of curiosity, what type of vehicle do you use that gets 40-55 mpg? I may have to get one of those!


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

Unleaded said:


> Out of curiosity, what type of vehicle do you use that gets 40-55 mpg? I may have to get one of those!


2016 Hyundai Sonata Hybrid Limited (non plug in)


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Mr Sensitive said:


> View attachment 205717
> 
> 2016 Hyundai Sonata Hybrid Limited (non plug in)


Great looking vehicle! It looks comfortable and roomy. I would guess that it has all the bells, whistles and creature comforts. And with the gas mileage you get, WooHoo! Happy miles, happy riders and Happy trails to you! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

Unleaded said:


> Great looking vehicle! It looks comfortable and roomy. I would guess that it has all the bells, whistles and creature comforts. And with the gas mileage you get, WooHoo! Happy miles, happy riders and Happy trails to you! Thanks for sharing.


Thanks and you're welcome. Shes 2 years old but I detail her twice a week. Lots of room and leather seats help. I do avoid the bar close crowd and am pretty picky when it comes to pax. I haven't had any major damage yet and try to only pick up work commuters, couples going out to bars and restaurants, the long trip gamblers, sports enthusiasts, convention goers, business people etc.

Works out well for the most part, but I do get quite a few fools. I have to pass on a majority of late night surges because I can't tolerate the drunk disrespectful college kids, but I usually hit my financial goal every week. 30 + per hour on the weekends and early am runs. Good luck to you as well, and try not to get bitter about ridesharing while reading this forum lol


----------



## Paula K (Oct 20, 2017)

Bob512 said:


> am I missing something? New driver? In the last few weeks as I was heading home I took one last trip. Both were Airport runs over 50 miles. I would love a warning on these trips. One resulted in a family reservation cancellation. I thought a long trip warning was supposed to be posted.


They are supposed to warn you. I get a warning about 50% of the time. It's very inconsistent imo


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Paula K said:


> They are supposed to warn you. I get a warning about 50% of the time. It's very inconsistent imo


I have had that happen to me. I thought it was a resudential short ride and it turned out with my having to take the rider from NJ to CT. That was one of 3 others. It was too late to do anything once the rider got into my car and then I activated "start trip". It is what it is, but an early warning each and every time would allow a driver to prepare, (enough gas, snack, pit stop) and not just refuse, although I have heard others doing that. These "surprises" can throw a drivers' own personal schedule off balance.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Wonder what happens when you’re running up on your 12 hour time frame and u get a 2-3 hour ride? Hmmm...


----------



## kaycee (Jun 23, 2017)

kms would be better but neither long time or long km is perfect.

a dinner booking - dont cut it so fine...


----------



## Latekick (Mar 24, 2017)

After my first long trip last year I ALWAYS let these trips time out... NO THANKS... Of course I was a sucker yesterday with a bit of greed and a long trip 2 minutes away pinged me. I took the trip and a college kid was going from Glassboro NJ to Toms River. The trip was approx. 1 hour 40 minutes away. NO SURGE. Of course $$ flashed in my Brain ,,, maybe $75 to me?? I had planned on rushing back to hit the collage run anyway so I was prepared to include the DEAD MILES. After the trip was over I noticed I made $56.71 and UBER kept the rest. Customer paid over $110.00 and UBER kept HALF. I sent a note to UBER telling them if you take out $20.00 for gas I made 10 bucks and hour. They said the UBER take out was fair and basically too bad for me. AGAIN..... For all you drivers getting rich on these long trip notices..... you can have mine... never again.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Latekick said:


> After my first long trip last year I ALWAYS let these trips time out... NO THANKS... Of course I was a sucker yesterday with a bit of greed and a long trip 2 minutes away pinged me. I took the trip and a college kid was going from Glassboro NJ to Toms River. The trip was approx. 1 hour 40 minutes away. NO SURGE. Of course $$ flashed in my Brain ,,, maybe $75 to me?? I had planned on rushing back to hit the collage run anyway so I was prepared to include the DEAD MILES. After the trip was over I noticed I made $56.71 and UBER kept the rest. Customer paid over $110.00 and UBER kept HALF. I sent a note to UBER telling them if you take out $20.00 for gas I made 10 bucks and hour. They said the UBER take out was fair and basically too bad for me. AGAIN..... For all you drivers getting rich on these long trip notices..... you can have mine... never again.


For some unknown reason, I find myself now getting the advance notifications of possible long rides I have hoped for. This has been happening more in the past week since I brought it to Uber's attention.. These alerts give me the ability to gas up, get a snack for the road and make a pit stop. This is what I expected in the past and now, thank goodness, it seems to be happening. An advance alert (and freedom of choice) makes for a better Rideshare experience for all involved in the trip. Now if someone can do something about the NYC Midtown and Highway gridlock.......


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Latekick said:


> After my first long trip last year I ALWAYS let these trips time out... NO THANKS... Of course I was a sucker yesterday with a bit of greed and a long trip 2 minutes away pinged me. I took the trip and a college kid was going from Glassboro NJ to Toms River. The trip was approx. 1 hour 40 minutes away. NO SURGE. Of course $$ flashed in my Brain ,,, maybe $75 to me?? I had planned on rushing back to hit the collage run anyway so I was prepared to include the DEAD MILES. After the trip was over I noticed I made $56.71 and UBER kept the rest. Customer paid over $110.00 and UBER kept HALF. I sent a note to UBER telling them if you take out $20.00 for gas I made 10 bucks and hour. They said the UBER take out was fair and basically too bad for me. AGAIN..... For all you drivers getting rich on these long trip notices..... you can have mine... never again.


Why wouldn't you have them agree to leave the trip running so you didn't have dead miles back? 56.71 * 2 is over 100.

That's probably the big difference between drivers who get a lot of money on long trips and those who feel cheated. When you're paid both ways, it makes it quite profitable.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Pawtism said:


> Why wouldn't you have them agree to leave the trip running so you didn't have dead miles back? 56.71 * 2 is over 100.
> 
> That's probably the big difference between drivers who get a lot of money on long trips and those who feel cheated. When you're paid both ways, it makes it quite profitable.


Question: if you leave it open, don't you take a chance of losing out on a new ride opp that may be more profitable and will cover the tolls and more on the return trip? Just asking.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Well, technicaly yes, you miss out on taking another ride, but let's look at the odds. You're almost 2 hours from your home market, what are the odds that you're going to get a local trip (if you can even take trips in that market) that wants to go almost 2 hours back to your market? Possible, sure.. likely, no. And even if you did get one, how it that more profitable than just returning? Tolls and stuff should still be covered the same (as you're still in an active ride, either way). I suppose technically you miss out on the base rate charge again (meh), but miles and time will be the same. Personally, I'd rather have the sure ride return, than take a chance I get lucky and catch a long ride back to my market.

Do remember that it's important to get the pax to agree to it prior to taking the ride. Dash cam is one way, but I'd get it in a text through the uber relay (both is obviously best, but as everyone knows, getting uber to look at dash cam footage can be a challenge at times).


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Pawtism said:


> Well, technicaly yes, you miss out on taking another ride, but let's look at the odds. You're almost 2 hours from your home market, what are the odds that you're going to get a local trip (if you can even take trips in that market) that wants to go almost 2 hours back to your market? Possible, sure.. likely, no. And even if you did get one, how it that more profitable than just returning? Tolls and stuff should still be covered the same (as you're still in an active ride, either way). I suppose technically you miss out on the base rate charge again (meh), but miles and time will be the same. Personally, I'd rather have the sure ride return, than take a chance I get lucky and catch a long ride back to my market.
> 
> Do remember that it's important to get the pax to agree to it prior to taking the ride. Dash cam is one way, but I'd get it in a text through the uber relay (both is obviously best, but as everyone knows, getting uber to look at dash cam footage can be a challenge at times).


I truly appreciate your last response especially from a Moderatir's perspective. Getting good information and drivers supporting each other is the lifeblood of a forum such as this. I recently suggested to Uber that they add a much needed feature onto long ride alerts. Someone may just listen, so I am patient.

When a long ride alert comes in, if the driver could also be advised if the long ride is in-state, that would be great, or if it is out of state, providing the state of the final destination would be awesome, in the areas of driver Trip acceptance and preparation phase.

Here in NJ, a long ride from anywhere in the state may be to a local or major airport, which would be acceptable and would meet with a higher driver acceptance rate; but it could also be to JFK in Queens NY, which can take between and hour and possibly 3 hours, depending on the trip time and traffic gridlock quotient. If the long ride goes to Connecticut, Pennsylvania, Delaware or other ling range out of state destination, the driver needs to know and should know before deciding to take the ride and perform the service..

The ping could flash and display "45 minutes to Long Ride to NJ" or to NY, or to DE, or to CT, or to PA. That would really escalate and enhance driver acceptance and their acceptance rates while reducing rider wait time and frustration.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

So I like long rides. I’m on my back home now after completing a 130 mile ride ($178) This was my 3rd ride of the day.

Total income $220 less gas is $190
Total miles (incl 130 dead miles) 300
Time 7.5 hr

So 63 cents per mile or $25/hr

I should improve on the dollars per mile by the end of the day.although dollars per hour will suffer


This past Sunday was better I had a 100 mile ride at a 2.8 surge. I finished the day at $580 driving 535 miles over 17 hours (I took Monday off).

Better yet was the 50 mile ride last week from the airport. I got an almost immediate ride back to the airport. So no dead miles

These long rides don’t happen very often for me but when they do I take them


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

In my market is is 45 minutes or more. I usually take them because even an hour or so in any direction I can still get enough local rides to offset maybe not getting a destination ride home.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Bob512 said:


> am I missing something? New driver? In the last few weeks as I was heading home I took one last trip. Both were Airport runs over 50 miles. I would love a warning on these trips. One resulted in a family reservation cancellation. I thought a long trip warning was supposed to be posted.


Under "normal" conditions, you should receive a "45 minutes or Long Ride" message with your newest ride request ping. It doesn't happen each and every time, but I think they are working on better advance notification. Lately, my advance alerts are getting better after a number of inconvenient "surprise" rides when I got the surprise when the pax's luggage was loaded in the rear and the pax was in the car ready to go. SURPRISE!!!!!


----------

